# 1989 Sony XM-3520 Amp Beautiful With Original Owners Manual



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121628692169?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

Interested in selling direct, not through ebay?


----------



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

Used to run one of these!


----------

